# Low-maintenance plants



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I currently have a 135 Gallon with six piranhas, and a 65 gallon with one solo piranha.

the 135 Gallon probably has 80 watts, and the 60 gallon has 30 watts. What kind of plants could I be growing in these tanks without CO2 injection or any higher wattage? I really like the aquariums on this website, and was thinking of driftwood wrapped in java moss, with a sword beside it with some type of grassy like plant surrounding it.

What's the name of the grassy type plant, and is it low-maintenance?


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

You can try a java fern in your tank they usually live in any low light tank without co2 or ferts. Dwarf hair grass might be the grassy plant your talking about. In my experience you need moderate-high lighting for this plant. All my dwarf hair grass died in my low-tech tank.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

my hair grass is doing ok in my little low tech tank, but now growing fast by any means lol. Now.... my low tech is 2w/gallon, you're much less than 1w/gallon. You'll be very limited. Other ppl will have more info.

java fern is def low maint
and java moss is awesome, I don't think you can kill it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A cursory search of some of the "low tech low light planted tank" and look through those threads. That should give you an idea what you can do with your lighting.

As an example (and to toot my own horn):
75g, 54w T5:


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Toot away ameekplec.,  that is one beautiful aquarium.
Being that T5 lighting has a 35% plus output compared to a T12 - 35% of 54w = 18.9 + 54 = 74.9w total. So you have about 1 w/gal. A very impressive low light planted tank.

jamezgt - What type of lighting are you using? T5? T8? T12?
For the 135gal. assuming T5 - 35% of 80w = 28 + 80 = 108W so 108/135 = 0.8 w/gal.
For the 60gal. assuming T5 - 35% of 30W = 10.5 + 30 = 40.5w so 40.5/60 =0.675 w/gal.
Here is where to look for types of low light plants. http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2 
You most likely may not be able to grow all of the plants on that web page.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A grass like plant that I have grown quite successfully in low-tech setups is pygmy chain sword.

Other low light plants that are a sure bet:

Java Fern
Most types of Anubias
Hygrophila polysperma
Bacopa monnieri
Most mosses (christmas moss, java moss for example)


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I use java moss or christmas moss above my gravel to make a "grassy" feel for the fishes?

Or are they mostly used on driftwood, or left to float around.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can try. It can be done, for sure, but is not the easiest thing to do, especially in a low-tech setup.

Your best bet is to attach it to rocks, driftwood etc. and see how it grows there. Once you are happy with it, do a bit of research and figure out if you want to make a "lawn" of it.


----------

